# Profile Design Aerobars Shims



## semislickstick (11 May 2009)

Don't suppose anyone has any of these as spares? (26.0 to 31.8 OS) 
I've got standard bars and the Profiles are OS.


----------



## mister oy (4 Sep 2009)

Sorry I don't have any spare but I have had the same problem as you! It might be a bit late now but try Madison.co.uk you may be able to order these directly from them (top shim bottom shim). I managed to get a spare pair when I lost mine from Evans cycles in the Cut, Waterloo about a year ago. 
Good Luck!!!


----------

